# Fractal design R7 power and reset switch.



## Jetmech (Jul 25, 2020)

The power and the reset switchs aren't labeled on the plug with a + and -  and the wires are all black, my mother board is the msi z490 ace and it shows in the instructions + and - so Iam in a dilemma here if there hooked up wrong will it screw up my motherboard , the fractal instruction show a picture which is very vague thanks.


----------



## Viruzz (Jul 25, 2020)

Jetmech said:


> The power and the reset switchs aren't labeled on the plug with a + and -  and the wires are all black, my mother board is the msi z490 ace and it shows in the instructions + and - so Iam in a dilemma here if there hooked up wrong will it screw up my motherboard , the fractal instruction show a picture which is very vague thanks.



you wont screw anything, you can connect buttons and leds anyway you want, they will either work or dont, nothing will be harmed.


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Jul 25, 2020)

It doesn't matter which way the switches are connected.  I usually install mine so that the labels all face the same way, but it shouldn't affect their operation.

LEDs and other diodes only work in one direction, so they will have a + and -.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 25, 2020)

If you follow the wires from the clips, usually one is printed on, and is typically the "+". Another thing to look for is the arrow that comes on some plastic connections, also denoting the positive lead. As said though, they tend not to matter for a switch such as these.


----------



## Jetmech (Jul 26, 2020)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Secret Rival (Sep 5, 2020)

Jetmech said:


> The power and the reset switchs aren't labeled on the plug with a + and -  and the wires are all black, my mother board is the msi z490 ace and it shows in the instructions + and - so Iam in a dilemma here if there hooked up wrong will it screw up my motherboard , the fractal instruction show a picture which is very vague thanks.





Viruzz said:


> you wont screw anything, you can connect buttons and leds anyway you want, they will either work or dont, nothing will be harmed.




I just went through same issue, it's what led me here. Luckily, Viruzz is correct in that reversing the polarities won't short out the board.
Went through everything, down to the small triangle on the back. ( My triangle's are on the negative, not the positive).  It just seems different companies use different colors for their wire.
My Thermaltake case has a black wire and a dark gray one (geniuses) and the writing wore off the pins. I think the best thing you did was to look for help on the 'net, and coming here. Whenever in doubt, keep doing the research! Good luck.


----------

